# Sad



## Chico (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm sad and frightened by many of the posts I'm reading of late. I can't believe some of the crazy, down right untrue and nasty things people are saying about Obama. In the United States we are entitled to have different political views. It can be a learning experience to share different ideas and understand different opinions. This is not what is happening here. Attacking a persons character in a "mob" like way is frightening. It almost reminds me of the way some Germans found a "right" to go after the Jews. Obama is a man of character and has always presented this in his words, actions and behavior. He talks about how we are a country of different backgrounds, religions and ideas but that we are all members of the United States. He wants us to be "one" (United States) as we are stronger as a country focusing on our common threads. McCain is a devider in my opion, his goal is to devide us into disagreeing groups. He and Palin have been attacking Obama because they can't win on substance of ideas. If he could, why doesn't he? Obama attacks McCain on politics but not his person. In my opinion he could. Palin too. He hasn't because he actually has intregity. That means alot in my book. If you don't share his politics that is one thing but to spread untruths and nasty comments only presents you in poor way. Fight your opinion on politics.

chico


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll say this. I feel bad for the people who are concerned that Obama's going to turn this into a Communist country or hand us over to the terrorists, or whatever horrible thing is being spread about this week. Having so little faith in the abilities of one's government (not that we should trust it completely, but it's a reasonably good system, yes?) and so much fear and paranoia...I can't imagine living like that.

I will also say the last Rasmussen poll I saw had Obama up by 20%, but you know how silly those polls are.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 19, 2008)

If you are referring to those on this board, they have fought their opinion on politics. Policies of both candidates have been brought up and disputed over and over again. Character issues as well...because Character does matter to many, many people.

All politicians (McCain not excluded here) have some shady characters in their background/questionable things. It is the nature of the business to an extent. I do feel it's important, when policies don't get enacted/fail what do you have left...Character!



> not that we should trust it completely, but it's a reasonably good system, yes?


If it's so good....why does Obama chant "change change change" so much, he does it much more than McCain does?

I myself am not voting for Obama because of how I feel about his character, I am voting because I do not agree with most of his politics. If I was having trouble deciding who to vote for even after I looked at both candidates views on policies, I would then look at Character and it would be a factor in my decision. Guess what, Obama would lose hands down in the department.

You are entitled to your opinion, but remember....so is everyone else...it's a two way street.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

There are some nasty and ugly things about Obama that are very true. I wish that wasn't the case, but it is. I wish I truly thought the USA would do alright under either candidate.

Additionally, as Rudy Giuliani correctly stated, "Change is not a destination and hope is not a strategy."

YES -- Think, think, THINK! Not enough people are.


----------



## loveminis (Oct 19, 2008)

I dont like the way the Bush Administration has run the country the last 8 years (Republicans), I am 51 and this is the worst economy I have seen in my whole life, it is truly horrible. As far as character Mccain does not bother me as much as Sarah Palin. She is NOT one I want to see in control of our country as McCain appears to be HER pawn. I do not like her beliefs at all. I do not fear Obama, not one bit and can't beleive the way we have brainwashed to fear him. That is what our government tries to do the Americans - put fear into us so we as easily manipulated.


----------



## C G Minis (Oct 19, 2008)

loveminis said:


> I dont like the way the Bush Administration has run the country the last 8 years (Republicans), I am 51 and this is the worst economy I have seen in my whole life, it is truly horrible. As far as character Mccain does not bother me as much as Sarah Palin. She is NOT one I want to see in control of our country as McCain appears to be HER pawn. I do not like her beliefs at all. I do not fear Obama, not one bit and can't beleive the way we have brainwashed to fear him. That is what our government tries to do the Americans - put fear into us so we as easily manipulated.





You are 51 and you do not remember Jimmy Carter?? Wow now that was a worse time for all.


----------



## loveminis (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you Mary Lou for posting that information


----------



## Bassett (Oct 19, 2008)

Chico said:


> I'm sad and frightened by many of the posts I'm reading of late. I can't believe some of the crazy, down right untrue and nasty things people are saying about Obama. In the United States we are entitled to have different political views. It can be a learning experience to share different ideas and understand different opinions. This is not what is happening here. Attacking a persons character in a "mob" like way is frightening. It almost reminds me of the way some Germans found a "right" to go after the Jews. Obama is a man of character and has always presented this in his words, actions and behavior. He talks about how we are a country of different backgrounds, religions and ideas but that we are all members of the United States. He wants us to be "one" (United States) as we are stronger as a country focusing on our common threads. McCain is a devider in my opion, his goal is to devide us into disagreeing groups. He and Palin have been attacking Obama because they can't win on substance of ideas. If he could, why doesn't he? Obama attacks McCain on politics but not his person. In my opinion he could. Palin too. He hasn't because he actually has intregity. That means alot in my book. If you don't share his politics that is one thing but to spread untruths and nasty comments only presents you in poor way. Fight your opinion on politics.
> chico



Your opinion, of course which you are entitled to



.


----------



## Sunshine Acres (Oct 19, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> Having so little faith in the abilities of one's government (not that we should trust it completely, but it's a reasonably good system, yes?) and so much fear and paranoia...I can't imagine living like that.


Interesting comment seeing that this is how you feel if McCain wins. Atleast that is what I have read in the last 50 posts that you have posted.


----------



## Cathy_H (Oct 19, 2008)

> I'm sad and frightened by many of the posts I'm reading of late. I can't believe some of the crazy, down right untrue and nasty things people are saying about Obama.


What about the things that have been said about McCain & Palin?

If Obama is elected.

It can be over in four years. Those of us who do not support Obama will pick you & the pieces back up and with Gods help put this Country back together again.

I believe the American voters supporting Barack Obama don't have a clue as to exactly WHAT they're supporting. What are Obama's qualifications? Even the most liberal media does not explain why he should be elected! Political experience? Negligible.......... Foreign relations? Non-existent............ Achievements?


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 19, 2008)

Chico said:


> I'm sad and frightened by many of the posts I'm reading of late. I can't believe some of the crazy, down right untrue and nasty things people are saying about Obama. In the United States we are entitled to have different political views. It can be a learning experience to share different ideas and understand different opinions. This is not what is happening here. Attacking a persons character in a "mob" like way is frightening. It almost reminds me of the way some Germans found a "right" to go after the Jews. Obama is a man of character and has always presented this in his words, actions and behavior. He talks about how we are a country of different backgrounds, religions and ideas but that we are all members of the United States. He wants us to be "one" (United States) as we are stronger as a country focusing on our common threads. McCain is a devider in my opion, his goal is to devide us into disagreeing groups. He and Palin have been attacking Obama because they can't win on substance of ideas. If he could, why doesn't he? Obama attacks McCain on politics but not his person. In my opinion he could. Palin too. He hasn't because he actually has intregity. That means alot in my book. If you don't share his politics that is one thing but to spread untruths and nasty comments only presents you in poor way. Fight your opinion on politics.
> chico


Chico, I as a Canadian have no vote of course in your election but like many others in Canada and around the world we are very concerned about your economic policies in this global market as well as your foreign policies that affect many outside of your own borders. It is apparent even to President Bush that the economy in the U.S. is one of the main engines of the global market and the reason he is calling a summit at this point so that the world leaders can come together to try and get things back on track. I certainly hope they are successful.

What has shocked me more than anything is the divisiveness of this electoral campaign and how it has brought out the worse in many Americans. I finished viewing a video this morning on you tube that truly made me feel sick to my stomach With the advent of the internet these videos are viewed around the world and they do influence the way the world sees and thinks of the U.S. These videos become a powerful message and end up stereotyping all Americans which is not fair or accurate but that is what they do. There are "fanatics", mobs, on both sides (democrats and republicans) that are truly out of control and the world truly is watching through television, newspaper and of course the internet. What is sad is that this kind of behaviour from these groups are changing and influencing foreign perception of the U.S. I know it has changed my view of the U.S. because of what I have seen and heard during your electoral campaign. Because of it I am hoping that McCain/Palin will be successful and be the next President and Vice President of the U.S. - not because I agree with their economic and foreign policies but because I feel that the U.S. is not as accepting as I thought it was when it comes to other races or religions. I am concerned after watching what I consider "fanatics" on these videos that it will incite an assasination attempt on Obama. It would be a grave tragedy were this to transpire. Even though the labels that are being used for the democratic candidate are not factual or true there are too many that continue to vocalize these and it is bringing so much division. I can only imagine how an arab-american family feels when they they hear these labels being chanted with such hate and accusations of for example being "arab" means you can't be trusted or being "muslim" automatically means "terrorism". Perhaps I am more sensitive to this because my grandaughter being of mixed race. It is truly sad and unfortuante but I think the U.S. has alot of "growing-up" left to do to truly be a tolerant country. I applaud



each person who endorses either the republicans or the democrats and who are basing their vote on the policies of each candidate and on facts and not fiction that both sides are trying to dredge up. There are alot of "hurts" to heal and I truly hope and wish that once this election is over that the focus will be on that and not continuing a very destructive path where nobody will win but all will lose a great deal. JMHO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHrExRHZnm0&NR=1


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 19, 2008)

I disagree fundamentally with a lot of McCain's policies, and with Palin I have a hard time thinking up anything I agree with her about. This is my primary issue with the ticket and the primary reason I do not want to see this ticket in office. My 'worry' doesn't have anything to do with McCain's connections or him going back to attack Vietnam or any other ridiculous thing-I, at my core, disagree with the platforms of the ticket. I have other concerns, but they are based in solid fact, not flimsy connections.

Obama is not going to rewrite the Constitution nor is he going to step in and fundamentally rework the very foundations of our government. That's not the change he's talking about and I think everyone knows that. We're talking about change from the policies of the last eight years. If anyone 'doesn't know what that means', there are at least a half-dozen sites out there that list Obama's policies and plans.

And I think I've said it before, but I think the world's opinion of us is a very important thing.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 19, 2008)

> Because of it I am hoping that McCain/Palin will be successful and be the next President and Vice President of the U.S. - not because I agree with their economic and foreign policies but because I feel that the U.S. is not as accepting as I thought it was when it comes to other races or religions. I am concerned after watching what I consider "fanatics" on these videos that it will incite an assasination attempt on Obama. It would be a grave tragedy were this to transpire


Yes, it would be a tragedy.

It appears that Obama supporters think that the McCain supporters have many radicals. Well, it goes both ways, thats for sure. If Obama does not get in, there is already promises of riots...that will be even uglier and even more tragic.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 19, 2008)

Sonya said:


> > Because of it I am hoping that McCain/Palin will be successful and be the next President and Vice President of the U.S. - not because I agree with their economic and foreign policies but because I feel that the U.S. is not as accepting as I thought it was when it comes to other races or religions. I am concerned after watching what I consider "fanatics" on these videos that it will incite an assasination attempt on Obama. It would be a grave tragedy were this to transpire
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be a tragedy.
> ...



Yes I agree Sonya, there are fanatics or radicals in both camps and that is what is giving the U.S. a very bad image. Riots or assasination, any kind of violent act would be extremely detrimental. I do ask myself if the electoral campaign would have been different if Hillary would have been the presidential candidate with the same policies as Obama is supporting. I think it would have been quite different and not as much animosity or perhaps different kind of animosity.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 19, 2008)

Intollerance is in every country unfortunately...it is not just in the U.S. Every country has radical/racist groups. I feel like I have to defend my country...you make it sound like we are a bunch of bigot, racists, uneducated people. Yes, there are plenty here and plenty in Canada and other countries as well. It is unfortunate that it exists, but it does...everywhere, not just the U.S.

You said in an earlier post a while ago, that because of some of the views of Americans, you would no longer visit the U.S. Aren't you in turn doing the same thing that you are speaking out against...stereotyping.


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 19, 2008)

IMO most people who like Obama and will vote for him dont really know WHAT he will do for our country just that they want change.

They ASSUME if another Republican gets in it will be the same old same old that they havent been happy with for 8 yrs. I would also like to see any of them deal with all the Bush has dealt with and see how they would handle it??

They dont realize EVERYTHING that is gonna change if Obama gets in, it will be change all right but not for the better! Funny how people CANT SEE the difference?


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 19, 2008)

Nicely put Missy







> IMO most people who like Obama and will vote for him dont really know WHAT he will do for our country just that they want change.
> They ASSUME if another Republican gets in it will be the same old same old that they havent been happy with for 8 yrs. I would also like to see any of them deal with all the Bush has dealt with and see how they would handle it??
> 
> They dont realize EVERYTHING that is gonna change if Obama gets in, it will be change all right but not for the better! Funny how people CANT SEE the difference?


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 19, 2008)

Sonya, I am sorry you feel my post is saying that all Americans are like this.



I tried so hard to chose my words carefully so that I would not be misunderstood. Apparently I failed, so sorry. I tried to convey that the "radicals" (democrats and republicans) those that are causing scenes at rallies are the ones I am speaking about and only them but I also tried to explain how their behaviour weighs on the image of your country. I know darn well that all Americans are not like this but perhaps someone who has never traveled to the U.S. doesn't know this and so they view these videos and that is what they base their beliefs on. It's not fair or accurate, nor is it correct, but that is what they see.

Our family, grandaughter included, are headiing to Florida this winter. It's been awhile since I have travelled to Florida but I cross the border quite freqently into the U.S. since I am only 20 minutes away from the state of NY border. I know Makayla will enjoy Disney


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 19, 2008)

Basketmiss said:


> They dont realize EVERYTHING that is gonna change if Obama gets in, it will be change all right but not for the better! Funny how people CANT SEE the difference?


Please enlighten me.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 19, 2008)

> the U.S. is not as accepting as I thought it was when it comes to other races or religions. I am concerned after watching what I consider "fanatics" on these videos that it will incite an assasination attempt on Obama. It would be a grave tragedy were this to transpire.


Danielle I agree with you. I wrote about my fears on one of these many political threads a week or so ago. I've been very concerned about it since the primary election. It may surprise you to know that I also agree that the U.S. is not as accepting as we should be. Unfortunately there are factions that are capable of things none of us really want to think about. My biggest fear though is that a fanatic from another country will take advantage of what we're going through right now and do something that will cause America to destroy herself from the inside out.

Gotta go read the rest of the posts now.....


----------



## Sonya (Oct 19, 2008)

> I know darn well that all Americans are not like this but perhaps someone who has never traveled to the U.S. doesn't know this and so they view these videos and that is what they base their beliefs on. It's not fair or accurate, nor is it correct, but that is what they see.


I understand what you are saying Danielle, but when you look up crap on you tube, etc...yes, you will find crap. I didn't look at the video, on dial up now...so I have no clue what it's about, but from your post it sounds like a bunch of @holes....not what represents America.

Yes, there are racists in this country. But just because someone questions Obama does not make them a racist/intolerant/radical. That seems to be the underlying thought from some on this board and ...because I question Obama's affiliation with Ayers, am I a racist/intolerant/radical? (who is white as we all know and yes I'll admit, I am intolerant of terrorists), because I question about his reverend who spews hatred, am I racist? Because I question him about his cousin, am I a racist/intolerant? Because I question him about acorn...same thing.

I do not discuss politics at my work...they know who I am voting for though, everyone there votes party line democrat because it is a union job. Like I said, I have not spoken politics with not a one of them, when they try, I walk away...politics/religion do not go well at work and I know that. Yesterday I was called a racist by a co-worker...I walked into the room and he said "there is that racist, she is voting for McCain and is from Pennsylvania" (you know the senator or congressman who said western PA is all racists)...I am originally from PA. This is a white person who said this to me. That I am racist because I'm voting for McCain and because I'm from PA. I know he was trying to be funny, but I just ignored it and left the room, but I must say it did bother me. I am not a racist or intolerant! If Obama was white, purple, green, whatever, I would still be voting for McCain, because I don't agree with Obama's politics.

Yes, this country is divided...and finally yesterday I saw that, this election has become about race/intolerance but not because the majority of people actually being racist or intolerant, but because many many people are being accused of it for no reason!

edited to add - the media has done a fine job of dividing this country and from the sounds of it also from dividing us from the rest of the world.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sonya you're a much more self-disciplined person than I am if you were able to just walk away from an insult like that. I'm afraid I'd have had to say probably a lot more than I should. Good for you!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 19, 2008)

> Sonya you're a much more self-disciplined person than I am if you were able to just walk away from an insult like that. I'm afraid I'd have had to say probably a lot more than I should. Good for you!


I wanted to deck him, but I knew I'd get fired for it! I know I could whip his butt! LOL

Not to mention, he said this in front of another co-worker and dear friend who just happens to be black.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 19, 2008)

I am sorry you went through that Sonya. Unfortuantely the reality is both sides have their, what I call, special




people.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 19, 2008)

> I am sorry you went through that Sonya. Unfortuantely the reality is both sides have their, what I call, special people


thankyou Danielle.


----------



## Cathy_H (Oct 19, 2008)

> These videos become a powerful message and end up stereotyping all Americans which is not fair or accurate but that is what they do. *There are "fanatics", mobs,* on both sides (democrats and republicans) that are truly out of control


Actually it is the MEDIA that is OUT of control. It IS the media that controls WHAT we see and hear - think about it!............... *Do you not hear someone with the camera man ( or the camera man himself) asking the crowd "Who's the terriorist?"*. Anything to get a story or video for television.



ANYTHING they can do to get the story of the day.


----------



## tagalong (Oct 20, 2008)

Someone in that line-up yelled _terrorist!_ - and then a few seconds later the camera guy asks -_ who's a terrorist?_. He did not just pull it out of thin air. There are truly some Very Special (not meant in a good way) People in some of those videos.



> What about the things that have been said about McCain & Palin?


Hmmm... let's see... _*considers all the blogs and viral emails*_

Have they been accused of not being American?

Have they been accused of being Anti-American?

Has it been suggested that they are terrorists?

Has their parentage and ethnicity been questioned?

Have they had Congressional fact-finding tours being made out to be something else - and video altered/edited to "prove" it?

Has everything in their past been put under the microscope and called a sham?

Have their birth certificates been declared phony?

Have blowhards filed suits to "prove" that they were not who they said they were or were not born where they said they were?

Have they been accused of being racist - in either direction?

Have people gone out of their way to "expose" them?

Have they been accused of being groomed to allow terrorists to take over once elected? And that this has been going on all their life?

HAve they been daclared guilty of a lot of the above simply because of the their name?

Do they have websites devoted to the "truth" about them which contain a lot of what I have losted above - and even more bizarre stuff?

Meh - I am worn out and there is so much more to add but I think that when the lists are compared, Obama has had more over the top nonsense said about him than Palin and McCain combined... and a lot of it is designed to instill fear.

One elderly lady in one of those videos (I will try to find it) said she was afraid of Obama as he had said all whites were trash (huh?) and that once he was elected all the black folks would take over everything. She was truly _frightened._ And I think of the viral emails that are designed to do just that... and it makes me very sad...







> I am sorry you went through that Sonya. Unfortuantely the reality is both sides have their, what I call, special people


*Sonya* - what they said was completely out of line.... and *Danielle *- as I said above... there are Very Special people. That is how some friends and I have always referred to...._ errrrm.... _unusual and/or annoying people.

Along the lines of...

_You'll have to meet Sam... he's Special..._. or

_My new neighbour is Very Very Very Special.... _

And speaking of Very (X 10) Special.... you can always count on folks from Rev. Phelps' church to provide examples... she is holding Obama/Biden signs... but they hate McCain/Palin as well. And America. They are Equal Opportunity _Very Very Very Very etc. Special People...._





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPiuii0Rp8o Unbelievable.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't get what some people are thinking. Because some of us question Obama's relationships with racists and terrorists, it makes us racist radicals? Um... "whatever".

I am proud that in our Nation now, we have a black candidate for president and a woman candidate for vice president. I really didn't think that would be a reality anytime soon. IF anything when I think of Obama's race, I think that it's a mark of how far our Nation has come and I am happy when I consider that aspect.

But, I actually think he himself is a racist. I really do. I know I wouldn't be in the church of someone spouting hate against white America if I didn't also hate white America.

Urgh


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 20, 2008)

Jill said:


> I don't get what some people are thinking. Because some of us question Obama's relationships with racists and terrorists, it makes us racist radicals? Um... "whatever".


I don't think that is what was said or implied Jill. I am however calling some of these people in the video I put a link to as being racist. Nobody ever said that all people who are voting McCain/Palin are racist because if that is what is being said it certaily is not true or factual.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 20, 2008)

> Hmmm... let's see... _*considers all the blogs and viral emails*_
> Have they been accused of not being American?
> 
> Have they been accused of being Anti-American?
> ...


This is just plain silly. Some may be true, many are not. The point I want to make is the McCains WILL come right out and talk about it and answer your questions. Obama prefers to sweep things under the rug because he thinks it is none of our business. He ALWAYS skirts the issue. Can not give a straight answer. He will NOT answer things that may hurt him. And I sincerely believe no one dislikes Obama because of his NAME or his COLOR. He is disliked by many because he is connected to so many things he refuses to talk about like it is nobodies business. It is EVERYBODIES business. If he is running to be our President we deserve answers whether we like them or not.


----------



## wildoak (Oct 20, 2008)

> edited to add - the media has done a fine job of dividing this country and from the sounds of it also from dividing us from the rest of the world


. 
Probably the truest thing said here....





Can't remember who posted now, but someone said McCain was Palin's pawn....what??



I don't think she was the smartest choice in terms of electability, she certainly needs some seasoning, but it is nice to hear someone who isn't part of the very smug Washington inner circle. Seasoning happens pretty fast in the oval office, even for a vp.

Jan


----------



## bingo (Oct 20, 2008)

wildoak said:


> edited to add - the media has done a fine job of dividing this country and from the sounds of . Seasoning happens pretty fast in the oval office, even for a vp. Jan


Given this statement I would assume then that any inexperience on the part of Obama is null and void then as well?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 20, 2008)

> Given this statement I would assume then that any inexperience on the part of Obama is null and void then as well?


Unfortunately IMO Obama's inexperience doesn't appear to be receiving a whole lot of attention anyway. I hope we don't live to regret it.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 20, 2008)

> Given this statement I would assume then that any inexperience on the part of Obama is null and void then as well?


What experience? His executive experience? His foreign experience? His economic experience? What he has is accepted but he has VERY LITTLE. NOW DO NOT compare him to Sarah as she has MORE experience and they are Not running for the same office.


----------



## tagalong (Oct 20, 2008)

You can belong to a church and yet not agree with everything the pastor says. I have friends who are devout Catholics and yet don't follow all the "orders" from the Vatican. The church itself is not Anti-American. The annoying Rev. Wright going off on tirades does not mean everyone was in lock-step with him.

Why am I bothering to even go back over this stuff again... there is no point - and I'll just get sneered at.

But I do not think that all McCain/Palin supporters are like the racist idiots seen on those YouTube vids (like the smirking gentleman with the Curious George "Little Hussein" monkey) any more than I believe all members of a church think the same way and act the same way. I am a prime example of that. Heck - I do not even believe or follow what a lot of family members say.



> NOW DO NOT compare him to Sarah as she has MORE experience and they are Not running for the same office.


In effect, they are. That is why BOTH names appear on the same ticket. Palin has not had "more" experience... as what? Mayor of a small town she sank into debt? Not an auspicious start... but no matter. We all have to start somewhere. Onward and upward.

That's it - I'm off this hamster wheel...



...some just want to go in endless circles - and have nothing but disdain for the opinions/thoughts/concerns of others...


----------



## loveminis (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm outta here, done with the political threads.... too much of this



I will be voting for Obama


----------

